# Pathology billing decalcification with 88304



## aleigh (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi there, 
I'm having an issue with Medicare denying an 88311 when I'm billing it with an 88304, saying the 88304 is not a qualifying primary procedure code. This seems crazy to me, and I can't remember having this issue in the past  I called a couple times to see if I received different answers, but one girl did tell me that effective April 2013 it has to be an 83305 to qualify. 
So all the decal on bone marrow biopsies/artery, etc. are no longer going to be paid? Anyone have any insight? 
Thank you!


----------



## JEYCPC (Oct 1, 2013)

This is the first I've heard about this.  I'll ask around the follow up folks tomorrow.


----------



## aleigh (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks, I appreciate it. I've asked our other coder and she is as stumped as I am.


----------



## lcabanig (Oct 16, 2013)

http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Transmittals/Downloads/R2636CP.pdf

Here's the publication that was implemented April 2013 regarding add on codes.  We are having to do appeals on our 88304's as they are listed as a payable primary code.  It's probably some glitch of some sort.


----------

